# Hosting Two Domains



## Sellingen (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a premium hosting account with godaddy which already has a domain hosted on it. I purchased a new domain this evening and I'm having a hard time figuring out how to host both sites on the same plan. From what I understand, it is possible. But I haven't been able to figure out how, even with the help of their how to guides. Right now both domains are leading to the content of my first website. I am hoping that perhaps someone who is experienced with godaddy can help me out here. I'm starting to see what people are talking about when they say godaddy is overly complicated. Thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

Sellingen said:


> I have a premium hosting account with godaddy which already has a domain hosted on it. I purchased a new domain this evening and I'm having a hard time figuring out how to host both sites on the same plan. From what I understand, it is possible. But I haven't been able to figure out how, even with the help of their how to guides. Right now both domains are leading to the content of my first website. I am hoping that perhaps someone who is experienced with godaddy can help me out here. I'm starting to see what people are talking about when they say godaddy is overly complicated. Thanks in advance :smile:


Im not familiar with GoDaddy at all, but what Control Panel do you have?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmm, i dont really know if there is a way to do this. There might be a php redirect that will detect what domain is entered and transfer you to appropriate site, but i havent heard of any.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

What exactly are you trying to do? Do you want both domains to show the same website? Or do you want both domains to show completely different websites?


----------



## SerenitiSFV (Feb 11, 2008)

Sellingen said:


> I have a premium hosting account with godaddy which already has a domain hosted on it. I purchased a new domain this evening and I'm having a hard time figuring out how to host both sites on the same plan. From what I understand, it is possible. But I haven't been able to figure out how, even with the help of their how to guides. Right now both domains are leading to the content of my first website. I am hoping that perhaps someone who is experienced with godaddy can help me out here. I'm starting to see what people are talking about when they say godaddy is overly complicated. Thanks in advance :smile:


I host several domains on a premium hosting account with GoDaddy. I'll be happy to walk you through the process - please contact me privately and I'll send you some screen shots. Once you do it a few times, it's easy. :wave:

Lynda


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If it includes a DNS all you need to do is specify some virtual hosts.


----------



## SerenitiSFV (Feb 11, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> If it includes a DNS all you need to do is specify some virtual hosts.


Actually, GoDaddy has a specific process for doing this. It's very easy once you figure it out, but their documentation isn't real helpful. LOL


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Why dont you post in this thread for the benefit of all rather than 1??


----------



## SerenitiSFV (Feb 11, 2008)

carsey said:


> Why dont you post in this thread for the benefit of all rather than 1??


hehehe - because I'm new here and I don't know how to attach or include images... :embarased

I'll check out the help files.

Lynda


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you have the domain names through godaddy just do the forwarding thing

1. log into your account
2. click on the name you want to use for the second website
3. right above the account details, click on forward
4. type the path to your website. 
5. enable and you are ready to go. You may want to mask the path so others wont see.


----------



## SerenitiSFV (Feb 11, 2008)

*Using GoDaddy's Premier hosting plan for multiple domains*

Walkthrough with Screen Shots

Log into your GoDaddy account, go to your hosting manager and select the domain name for the main account on the Premier Hosting account.

In the "Settings" section, select Domain Manager.

In the Domain Manager, add the domain you want to host on its own site and wait for the setup to complete - takes about 10 minutes.

The walkthrough has details and screen shots. I think it's pretty well covered, but don't hesitate to contact me if you don't understand something.

If you can't see the "Step 1" image in the walkthrough in Firefox, try it in IE. For some reason new .jpg images are reluctant to appear in Firefox on my workstation, so I never know until I get home if they're actually viewable to anyone else - they usually are.

Lynda


----------



## SerenitiSFV (Feb 11, 2008)

sobeit666 said:


> if you have the domain names through godaddy just do the forwarding thing
> 
> 1. log into your account
> 2. click on the name you want to use for the second website
> ...


Nope, doesn't work that way. This is a specific product of GoDaddy's that has its own rules. :grin:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

SerenitiSFV said:


> Nope, doesn't work that way. This is a specific product of GoDaddy's that has its own rules. :grin:



if its not supposed to work then I need to quit doing it...


----------



## SerenitiSFV (Feb 11, 2008)

sobeit666 said:


> if its not supposed to work then I need to quit doing it...


Sorry, I meant that the Premium Hosting process doesn't work that way. Your instructions work fine for forwarding a domain to a subdirectory of any web site hosted anywhere. However, GoDaddy's Premium hosting account eliminates the need to do that - it's all automatic once you select the domain name(s) to be hosted there.

It's a great, inexpensive choice for smallish, low-traffic web sites - you pay one price for web hosting and there is no cap on the number of sites you can host using the same account for that price. The only limit is space and bandwidth.


----------



## royax (Apr 22, 2008)

If GoDaddy has the same control panel with 1&1 then I could able to help you how to manage your 2 domains under 1 hosting plan.

I believe you need to change the domain destination and then assign your domain to a folder/directory. Inside each folder you should upload your own index.html file that serves as the main page of your website. 

I have more experience in 1&1 hosting plan. I know how to manage several domains under 1 package which is the cheapest package of 1&1. Actually you can hosting 20 domains on it as long as you need to change the domain destination on it.


----------



## Sellingen (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry for not posting an update in here, things have been kind of hectic.

I was unable to resolve this with Godaddy, it seemed like the tech guys I spoke to were working off a script. I also think there was a mix up with my hosting plan in terms of what I bought, and what I ended up getting. Caused a lot of headaches. Long story short, I canceled my godaddy accounts. Once I'm ready to get my site up and running again I'll be using bluehost, I've heard good things about them.


----------



## royax (Apr 22, 2008)

Sellingen said:


> Sorry for not posting an update in here, things have been kind of hectic.
> 
> I was unable to resolve this with Godaddy, it seemed like the tech guys I spoke to were working off a script. I also think there was a mix up with my hosting plan in terms of what I bought, and what I ended up getting. Caused a lot of headaches. Long story short, I canceled my godaddy accounts. Once I'm ready to get my site up and running again I'll be using bluehost, I've heard good things about them.



Try 1&1 hosting www.1and1.com... I can help you how you can manage your website. You can host multiple websites under 1 hosting plan. I'm a 1&1 tech support and I'm willing to help how you can setup your website with 1&1. Just drop me an e-mail at [email protected] and tell me what you want for your site, requirements etc. I will provide you the best hosting plan and just make sure to drop me an e-mail. I will help you everything on my knowledge about hosting. 

IF you want to sign up with 1&1 just click the link below.
http://www.1and1.com/?k_id=14358306


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I believe GoDaddy's tech support is outsourced, so yes they're working from a script. At least the first level support is.


----------

